
Newsweek in 1995: Why the Internet Will Fail – Kind of Funny - jl87
http://thehustle.co/clifford-stoll-why-the-internet-will-fail
======
minimaxir
Don't add commentary to editorialize titles.

~~~
jl87
Please do not mock my analysis.

~~~
minimaxir
1\. "Kind of Funny" is not analysis.

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important."

~~~
jl87
I don't think analysis means what you think it means.

